# can't compile kenel with custom dsdt table dell d630[SOLVED]

## boazbd

Hi all,

I have been following the directions on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D630#ACPI in order to fix the dsdt.

The problem is that after I tell the kernel where the new dsdt h file is the compilation fails with:

```

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  IKCFG   kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/osl.o

drivers/acpi/osl.c: In function 'acpi_os_table_override':

drivers/acpi/osl.c:287: error: 'AmlCode' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/acpi/osl.c:287: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/acpi/osl.c:287: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [drivers/acpi/osl.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/acpi] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Did anyone manage to get this to work?

I think this is preventing me from suspending etc.

Thanks in advance,

Boaz.Last edited by boazbd on Wed Jan 02, 2008 1:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

verify for PM_LEGACY=y and PREVENT_FIRMAWARE_BUILD=y

----------

## boazbd

Hi djinnZ, thanks for responding so fast.

Unfortunately,  I verified for the options you mentioned and both of them were already on "y".

So no luck there.

Does anyone has any more ideas?

The dsdt was downloaded from sourceforge and it is marked original so I'm not sure why this is happening...

----------

## boazbd

Well, getting a bit desperate here...

After hours of googleing I could see no topic about this issue, and no solution is in sight.

This all started when I could not suspend the machine (suspend to ram freezes and suspend to disk doesn't event

begin to work).

----------

## djinnZ

uhm, just a little question... have you compiled with iasl the DSDT source or you have tryed to include it directly in the kernel?

----------

## boazbd

I compiled the source with iasl and copied it to the /include/acpi directory in the kernel source.

----------

## boazbd

Anyone????

----------

## boazbd

In case anyone encounteres this error, I was able to solve it.

Look in the wiki entry, at the end of the ACPI section (there is a note I wrote there): http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D630#ACPI

----------

## Kollin

It turned out I have enabled the custom DSDT option but the field

for the custom file have left empty. That's the cause for the error.

----------

